# Three Olives Vodka Paddle Board



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

So one of my parent's friends sold their liquor store and ended up giving my parents this display paddle board. I don't really know what to do about the thing, just wondering if anyone here had seen one of these before and new something about them.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice paddle board. A little short for my tastes, but not bad at all and it was free. Can't beat that. 

If it was me, if it's long enough to be a stand up paddle board, I'd take it over to my local saltwater flats and sight cast to tailing redfish.


----------



## Yoheekan (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you still have that demo paddle board. I sure would like to buy it from you. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Problem would be I'm located in Atlanta.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish49 said:


> Problem would be I'm located in Atlanta.


The person wanting the paddle board is probably not from around here either. They did a Google search and probably came up to this thread and had to register to show their interest. So they maybe your neighbor...hahhaha. nice paddle board btw.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, too bad your in Atlanta..... you can hit up the storm drains this spring just watch out for the hypodermic's & stuff.... Otherwise bring it down and I'll buy it off you... my best mates are English and would go nut's over the Union Jack.....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Appleseed Expeditions

Address: 39 Logan Lane, Santa Rosa Beach, FL 32459

Phone: (850) 231-6926


----------



## Yoheekan (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm in Atlanta all the time. Would you consider selling it?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Appleseed Expeditions
> 
> Address: 39 Logan Lane, Santa Rosa Beach, FL 32459
> 
> Phone: (850) 231-6926


Got too much time on your hands Tom!!! hahaha


----------



## brandi777 (Oct 18, 2015)

I have the same board. I am in Destin.
Willing to sale and negotiate. Pics and ad are here: http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/spo/5267840262.html


----------



## bonusclick (Jan 16, 2016)

How much I am in Dawsonville GA
561-213-4848


----------

